

FTC 'do not track' plan would be a Google killer - timdorr
http://money.cnn.com/2010/12/02/technology/ftc_do_not_track/index.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963307>

